# Shanty



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

If anyone is buying a new shanty, I would be glad to take your old one(2 man) off your hands for a reasonable price, I will be moving down south in the spring, so I don't need anything great, just something to keep me warm and dry this winter while ice fishing. You can PM me or call if you have my number.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

You could build one.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Check the OGF Marketplace. Also see Mark Burkey at Mark's Bait & Tackle. He has some used ones for sale.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Where is Marks bait n tackle?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It's out on route 14 near Ravenna Google it .


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Just picked up an Eskimo Quickfish 3 Hub style from Mark, he has some more in stock. Paid $149 retail is $199, he has some refurbished Vex's out there too but I behaved myself, a little  If it's anything like last year, it was almost impossible to find anything when the ice got good. Saw people selling used stuff for rediculous prices and buyers fighting over it.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Minnowhead has a shappell with the ski system and jet sled for sale in the marketplace. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey Mark: You & Minnowhead up-grading or givin'up the sport????????


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Giving up ICE FISHING !!!! Are you INSANE !!!!!  Im just making room since I bought my flip last year. Minnowhead is upgrading to something pretty neat ! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Im about ready to pull my shanty down off the wall and start customizing the inside even more...I have to fix two holes in it this year =( ticked me off last year lol I cant wait though!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Minnowhead is up gradin'


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Kudo's LL & MH!! Sharpen your augers!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

When will Minnowhead pull the trigger though. There's a chill in the air MH. The freeze is JUST around the corner !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I used to be a camera guy to the core Scum Frog. Now im a walking, drilling, hole hopping zombie ! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Gotta sell the Shappell 3000 first!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Hahahaha I don't blame ya man fishing with a flasher is a ton of fun and a lot easier than setting up a camera! I love watching schools of perch come in though and a big eye!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Got a shanty, now just need the ice.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Big cold snap coming in from Alaska. Ice right around the corner. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sooooo pumped!!!! Planning a weekend ice trip to either New York or Michigan any ideas? Preferably not a 10 hour drive lol


----------

